# Need help



## bwbwings (14/11/20)

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone recommend a MTL device with a small draw tip and replacement coil system?

My wife does not like the big draw systems but her current tank/coil system (Innokin-Zenith) seems to be at end-of-life and we are looking for a replacement.

I would love to hear of any recommendations you have that hopefully wont run out of coils in a year.

On a side note, is anyone else annoyed that these things are not compatible with each other and every time they bring out a new device/tank/etc they have different coils that are not compatible

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## adriaanh (14/11/20)

Hi.

Maybe something like this.

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/nautilus-gt-tank/

Nautilus coils have been around for over 5 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (14/11/20)

Someone posted the other day a coil compatibility list. Unfortunately I can't find it to share a link here. But a handy list if you use these coils.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/20)

Twisp Tyko

Aspire Zelos with Nautilus tank

Smoant Pasito

Smok Trinity Alpha (runs Nord coils)

Vape King has the Galaxies MTL kit and coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/20)

Stew said:


> Someone posted the other day a coil compatibility list. Unfortunately I can't find it to share a link here. But a handy list if you use these coils.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coil-compatability.t47936/

Here we go @Stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stew (14/11/20)

Thanks @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

adriaanh said:


> Hi.
> 
> Maybe something like this.
> 
> ...


I have this exact tank in the classifieds if you want to have a look. 2 weeks old. Apparently these coils are always available, but I'm new so dont know much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (14/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nautilus-gt-tank.t69700/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a MTL device with a small draw tip and replacement coil system?
> 
> ...





Stew said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nautilus-gt-tank.t69700/


Thank you, I still don't know how to link things

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/20)

Freemax Twister 30. Pen style

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## bwbwings (14/11/20)

Thank you to everyone for the amazing feedback. 

My wife decided to go with the Nautilus GT. 

MierTaitz, I did take a look and offer it to my wife but she wanted to get brand new, thanks for your offer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Thank you to everyone for the amazing feedback.
> 
> My wife decided to go with the Nautilus GT.
> 
> MierTaitz, I did take a look and offer it to my wife but she wanted to get brand new, thanks for your offer


If your wife wants to try it for a week or so, feel free to take it so you don't buy something she won't like.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

